# How can i cheeply make my computer quiet.



## jblewis

system specs
windows xp pro
Processor amd 64 x2 3800 with stock heat sink and fan
2 gb ocz platinum ddr400 
power supply: ocz game x stream 700 watt
80 and 20 gb HD serial.
Video card: ati readon x1900gt 256mb ddr3 
cheep case case was like 34 $ with 450 watt PSU 
3 80mm 22 DB fans

The most cost efficient way to make my machine more quiet.
When i unplug 3 80mm fans it is a quieter and if i unplug the cpu fan for just a bit it gets even better but i can still hear the PSU.

maybe a good sound proof case any recommendations for nicely priced one?

I really want to hear nothing when its on so i can leave my comp on when i sleep (cant sleep with any noise) i am willing to spend around 100$


----------



## 95five-0

There are a few things you can try. First the 3 80mm fans can get loud. The larger a fan you use the less RPM's it has to use to move the same amount of air. So if you put one 120mm in the front sucking in and one 120mm in the back blowing out it would help. Also you can get fan controllers that will slow down and speed the the fans based upon system temps. So when you are not using it they will slow down. Manual ones are even cheaper.

Check out xoxide they have tons of heat sinks that make little or no noise.
http://www.xoxide.com/amdcpucooler.html


----------



## jflan

I've tried to soundproof cheap cases with sound-deadening panels etc with limited success. Sometimes this will act like insulation and make the system run hotter! 
The money would have been better spent spent on a quality case.

As 95five-0 says, go after your fans and see if you can quiet them.
Be sure to monitor your temps/RPM's with a good, real-time utility as you reduce fan speeds.

You could use higher quality fans, a fan controller or both.
A Zalman heat-sink-fan (HSF) would be a definite step up in quiet and cooling.
Linderman recently posted these new fans : 
http://www.ocmodshop.com/ocmodshop.aspx?a=823 
They are a bit pricey but they come with voltage-reducing connectors and other goodies.

My favorite and I think the best analog fan controller is the Sunbeam.
It has 4 robust channels and can be adjusted from 0-12v
Nice viscous movement, LED's go from blue to red below 7v
If you have little ones about, you will want to stealth it behind a coverplate to keep curious fingers away.

If you choose to use a fan controller you will want to maintain an RPM signal at the mobo headers.
That way your RPM monitor will still function.
Typically it's the yellow lead on your fan's 3-wire connector.

Post back if you can't locate these products or have any questions.


----------



## ebackhus

A fan controller + rubber fan mounts = quiet. I lost a few of my mounts when changing a 120mm fan, but before that it was whisper quiet.


----------



## minster9

I did something surprisingly cheap & easy that made a big difference. Find some rubber o-rings that fit kinda snug around the fan mounting screws & place them between fan housings & case or whatever theyr'e mounted to. Better yet,just squeeze a big gob of silicone sealant around each mounting hole,insert screws for alignment, & leave it set overnight. Remove scews next morning. Should clean areas of sealant app. w/rubbing alcohol 1st. I do that when installing new fans,helps old ones a bunch. Once you've mechanically (so to speak) isolated the fan(s) from the sheet metal & plastic,finding the whiners should be easier.:grin:


----------



## HawMan

Id Suggest Liquid cooling for total Silence, I cant recommend any brands for $100 but im sure someone else can.

I think it would be the only way to reduce all the noise.


----------



## Cineris

Like others have said, rubber o-rings between your fan and your case will make a ton of difference.

Also, NZTX just came out with a new silent case, you may want to check it out. I don't think its out yet, but it will be soon:
http://www.nzxt.com/products/hush/


----------



## jblewis

Thanks for all the replies guys i have orderd a ZALMAN CNPS9500 for processor and have been playing with the fans and temps and am eventually going to get some rubber things for my fans and might upgrade to 120mm fans. i have found some real good deal on line for fan controllers as well. maybe some day i will get a nice case.


----------

